# Perfect Practice: Elevating Your Archery Hunting Skill Set



## decalman

Like they say, "perfect practice makes perfect"


----------



## hedp

Rfl


----------



## Skeeter 58

This is some very good advice and some that I have given many times. Mainly the treestand scenario. 

But IMO its all valuable information that I believe very few ever capitalize on. Thus one reason why so many " I shot a deer today but cant find it" threads. 

If more archers would practice the ways stated in this thread instead of worrying about how cool their bows look, or how fast their bows are, they would be surprised at what they may learn. 

Standing on level ground on the line is just not the same as when your 20+ feet up on a 2' platform.


----------



## SOconnor

Im going to agree, this is my first year, I have not even hunted yet, I have owned a bow for a week now, after shooting square and building my confidence at 15-25 yards and hitting consistent groups I'm itching to move around play with wind direction, get on my garage and get that quartering shot from 20 yards with a cross breeze just to see what I got! :thumbs_up


----------



## 5MilesBack

AT News said:


> Do you remember the last time you shot archery outside? If I were to guess, I’d say that you were practicing somewhere around the 15-yard mark


I can barely remember the last time I shot "indoors". And rarely ever shoot less than 40 yards, let alone 15.:dontknow:


----------



## BadgerT

It's hard to post pictures of those cool 2" 50 yd. groups when you practice like above. Upside is, you have a better chance of posting a picture of a great trophy in the bowhunting section.


----------



## carb

I am practicing what you preach, got mine and my 10 year old sons mathews out over the past month and we have been practicing nearly every afternoon, we have now moved to an elevated buddy stand to throw in the variables at different yardages. My son is going to be better than I ever could have thought because of the training he has gotten. So take your kids out and other kids and show them the outdoors and they will see how truly exciting and fun bow hunting can be.


----------



## ontarget7

Practice all year outdoors and rarely practice at less than 70 yards. Thanks for the write up


----------



## bbjavelina

I don't hunt from elevated positions anymore, but my Septembers are spent kneeling and sitting on a stool/bucket. Doesn't take long at all to get into the groove. Just pay attention to which knee is down.

Had knee surgery last mid-September. Took my hunting shots "kneeling" without the knee actually being on the ground. Actually sqatting. Sure hope I never have to do that again.

Very good points made by the OP.


----------



## Wildhunter19

I don't have a place where I am at to shoot indoors at a longer distance then 20 yards. I like to shoot at least 40 yards starting. I also do some of the elevated shooting at my father-in-laws place where i can get on his back deck that is about 20 feet up or so. I also don't like to shoot indoors. there is no elements that can make things a challenge.


----------



## Stick Flicker

All good advice... I also recommend checking around locally for 3-D shoots. 
Some try to set targets up for hunting type scenarios. I try to go to at least
one a month, along with some set ups at home. Practice practice practice.


----------



## jayare1870

I love shooting from an elevated position, it really makes you pay attention to the angle of the arrow's path as it pertains to the animal's anatomy.


----------



## Pokerface

Great information and advice. IMHO, the only reason to shoot on flat ground at 20 yds is to zero the bow. I begin my practice at 30, elevated and quickly move to 40 or more. Getting the same group at 40 as 30 proves to be a challenge but enjoyable, (now where did that errant arrow go). Even with 100 degree temps, I look forward to the wind and practicing daily.


----------



## coiloil37

It I could add anything it would be stump shooting and small game hunting. I don't mind shooting targets to work on form and tune but after that I'm roving the same types of terrain I hunt shooting at everything that catches my eye, shooting out of tree stands, hunting rabbits or gophers, etc.


----------



## akramer4868

Practice like you hunt. From scenarios to equipment, make everything as realistic as possible. Good advice


----------



## slingem

Great Info! I happen to hunt alot of public land and am only allowed to use a climber. I make it a point to shoot from my climber at the heights that I usually hunt from. Another thing I make sure I do every year is practice in full hunting gear, gloves,hat, mask,safety harness, the whole nine yards. I have learned that my release needs to be in a different hole when i have my gloves on to make sure the trigger falls in around my first knucle instead of the tip of my finger.
I think all of these tips will prove to be very worthy come the time to throw down on a whitetail.


----------



## CHYHUNTING

Very informative! So simple but often overlooked. @ the guys that hardly practice under 40 and 70 yards, don't forget close shots are definitely a reality when hunting. In a treestand, because of the angle of trajectory and the lessened affect of gravity, we tend to shoot high at very close range. Long range is fun to practice but I've heard of more misses under the tree than anywhere else. Just a thought and my opinion.


----------



## perrys no peep

Great info,Thanks! This is my first year I shot 3d in a club weekly,really helped my concentration and release of the arrow with many different shot angles and scenarios.Next year I will build an elevated stand with stairs and rails.I would like to install small tree stand platforms(inside the platform) to stand on (same as my tree stands) to practice from also.


----------



## whiskeyonsunday

Skeeter 58 said:


> This is some very good advice and some that I have given many times. Mainly the treestand scenario.
> 
> But IMO its all valuable information that I believe very few ever capitalize on. Thus one reason why so many " I shot a deer today but cant find it" threads.
> 
> If more archers would practice the ways stated in this thread instead of worrying about how cool their bows look, or how fast their bows are, they would be surprised at what they may learn.
> 
> Standing on level ground on the line is just not the same as when your 20+ feet up on a 2' platform.


very very true. i was given this advise when i 1st got into the game and have been doing it ever since. i dont personally use a tree-stand but i practice from sitting on the stool i use in the blind or from weird angles, or even as stated on a knee or two.


----------



## GOOSE96

Good info. I have a stand in my backyard at 18 ft. I regularly practice from,wearing what id be while hunting.On really cold day i will just sit there for maybe 2hours. Then i will shot a arrow. Wait another hour,another arrow. The cold and clothing make alot of difference. My neighbors think im crazy but thats ok.


----------



## saltwell

I practice long and shoot as short as possible when I hunt. Most of my shots are elevated, but not from a stand. I would like to suggest that if you hunt mountain country to also remember to practice sidehill shooting. One foot in a lower elevation can throw your shot cycle off also.


----------



## dlewis149helim

This is precisely the reason I love to bow hunt and shoot bows in general. Don't get me wrong, I like all the top notch archery equipment but the main reason I shoot is because it is such a fun sport. There is so much skill involved. I can't count the hours I have spent in the back yard range shooting arrow after arrow. If I get tired I just keep on going because I love it so much. I may sound a little weird but there is nothing better than you, a couple buddies, and some tall ones shooting arrows til dark in the back yard. Keeps my archery skills honed and ready for any scenario that I may encounter in the tree. This is all great advice, everyone should try some one these techniques out and see what kind of archer you really are. For instance I like to shoot from an elevation 15 to 20 foot from the ground, quartering shot, and between to close trees (2x4's for the backyard.). It is great fun and you can even make a game out of it and see who gets closer to the eleven ring or that heart shot.


----------



## rj60

50 yards with my Hoyt Charger yesterday...you can tell by my box/target i been practicing


----------



## 573mms

The best practice you can possibly get for hunting is 3D. Over the last 27yrs shooting 1,000's of 3d's and who knows how many targets. There is not a shot a deer is going to present that I haven't made before. Up hill, Down hill, Side hill, Unlevel footing, Wind and judging yardage when you don't have time for a range finder. 3D is the best thing a hunter can do to improve his success rate when hunting. It don't matter if you can find them if you can't hit them.


----------

